# [Warmachine/Hordes]The Judicator collosal for Menoth and Woldwrath for Cirle revealed



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Judicator



Click to see 360 video of it 









Great googly moogly, as a Protectorate of Menoth player, that's got me all hot and bothered:biggrin: The last colossal to be released, but goddamn it was worth the wait:victory:










He actually looks pretty decent, though still a bit upright. He's supposed to be somewhat ape-like in proportion. Still love Circle's Wold stuff, and the patterns and carvings are awesome.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

That Judicator may be the best looking colossal so far... and generally, protectorate is the faction i consider to be the least good looking [of Warmachine]

Nice find


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just when you thought it was safe to play warmachine! Protectorate of Menoth release the Sydney Opera house on to the field of battle.

i like the horde dude, hes like a posh earth elemental , he would make a nice alternative tree man.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the Woldwrath, looks like a halfway house between a Wold Guardian and a Wold Warden - and suffers for it. It's not terribad, but it's not eyewateringly awesome either.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm now trying to decide how I could turn that Judicator and turn it into either a Thousand Sons Decimator, or possibly a Relic Contemptor. Sadly their Colossals are very, very expensive.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

O....M.......G...... I just peed a little


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> just when you thought it was safe to play warmachine! Protectorate of Menoth release the Sydney Opera house on to the field of battle.
> 
> i like the horde dude, hes like a posh earth elemental , he would make a nice alternative tree man.


He'd be a pretty epic sized treeman though, he'd need a 100x100mm base just to fit on, when the normal one I think is on a 50x70mm base :biggrin:



Xabre said:


> I'm now trying to decide how I could turn that Judicator and turn it into either a Thousand Sons Decimator, or possibly a Relic Contemptor. Sadly their Colossals are very, very expensive.


Well, after buying the arms and factoring in shipping, a decimator is about $100. The Colossals at a discount store are about $100, with free shipping for you. On the other hand this guy is significantly larger than a Decimator though, he'll probably be about 6.5" tall where the Decimator is 4" tall. Also, you'll need quite a bit of converting for weaponry and have to remove the Menoth iconography, so that'd be the drawback. It'd be an epic conversion though, that's for sure!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Since protectorate are my primary faction, I'm really pleased by the Judicator model. It's easily the best of all the Colossals and Gargantuans we've seen so far. The only part I don't really like are the flamers on the chest. They look crap, and don't even fit with the flamer aesthetic already present in the Protectorate range on the Cleansers. They'll need converting.

The woldwrath is a massive disappointment. It looks like a tau broadside battlesuit, which was a crap look to begin with. The pose is awful too. It looks like it's reaching for an icecream.

So far, I love the Judicator and like the Kraken and Conquest well enough. Stormwall and Hyperion look awful to me.

THe mountain king was ok.

The only ones I'd actually shell out cash for at the mo are the Judicator and Kraken, though it's not like the world needs any more cryx players, so I'm unlikely to get one.


----------

